# is it possible to twin turbo a non turbo 300zx



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2008)

i jus got a 93 300zx non turbo. i want to put a twin turbo on it. i heard its not possible because the chasis is to small as compared to the already boosted zx.

i wanna know is it possible to make it a twin turbo? what will i need and how much will it cost?
also what after market parts should i add on.. 
Oh btw I LOVE MY NISSAN


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

kiefer said:


> i jus got a 93 300zx non turbo. i want to put a twin turbo on it. i heard its not possible because the chassis is to small as compared to the already boosted zx.
> 
> i wanna know is it possible to make it a twin turbo? what will i need and how much will it cost?
> also what after market parts should i add on..
> Oh btw I LOVE MY NISSAN


It's possible, and the chaise is no different from a NA to TT. You''ll need about 6-10K including labor. 

Anything else?


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2008)

well what brand of turbo would i get where would i find it? i want just a small turbo maybe a bit better than the stock TT, im sure i could build around that, cams air intake, exhaust, clash the ecm, and all that but something decent that will last is good for me. 

thanks man this help means alot i just dont know where to get started


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Are you going to slap turbos on a NA motor?


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2008)

yah thats what i want to do. i want to do that first so i can build around the turbos. i just dont know what id need or what to buy or from where


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

kiefer said:


> yah thats what i want to do. i want to do that first so i can build around the turbos. i just dont know what id need or what to buy or from where


In my opinion it would be a waste of money and your time to turbo a NA. The most power you would be able to get safely would be equivelent to a stock TT with the same amount of money involved doing a TT conversions. 

Conversion,
NA turbos = ~260 hp 

NA to TT motor 300 hp

good luck.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2008)

well what should i do to get the most power


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

First make sure the Z is sound (motor/brakes). Then start to add power upgrades like intake and exhaust. I would not go any further then that on a NA because the return of money to power is just not worth it.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2008)

i want POWER!! i looking for a block that i ca sleeve and build bottom up. 
I want the fastest ZX on the islands.. right now i dont care how mush i spend but itll take time and im willing to do it


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

then spend twice as much time researching. honestly, i dont see this going very far.


----------



## mrmars123 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have a '94 V6 3000 twin cam engine & standard transmission. The car was totalled and all that is left is the engine/trans still in a very small part of the front frame. Dash, everything that could be taken has been.
My question is what should I do with a engine/trans that has probably less than 10K miles? The locals that have vandalized it have even cracked some pieces off and away from the aluminum on the top of the engine. Would that be the injection manifold? 
Can this ever be swapped over to old fashion carbs? I have no clue on how much is electronically brained on this. I'd love to put an aluminum V6 in my 1959 Anglia Thames panel truck.
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## lord tattoo (Apr 22, 2009)

*swap is posible not easy*



kiefer said:


> i jus got a 93 300zx non turbo. i want to put a twin turbo on it. i heard its not possible because the chasis is to small as compared to the already boosted zx.
> 
> i wanna know is it possible to make it a twin turbo? what will i need and how much will it cost?
> also what after market parts should i add on..
> Oh btw I LOVE MY NISSAN


no they both have the same cubic inches the problem is the alteration you would have to do. for example the radiator holders most be muve like 5" to each side the same with the oil cooling holders as well the 2 little radiators for the turbo system , be carefull with the harness be very gentile they are very expencive gotta change the pomp the canister mmake shure you have a drill and welding machine you gonna need it be calm and take it easy step by step. motorsport.com have some videos about swap that you would like to see


----------



## lord tattoo (Apr 22, 2009)

kiefer said:


> i jus got a 93 300zx non turbo. i want to put a twin turbo on it. i heard its not possible because the chasis is to small as compared to the already boosted zx.
> 
> i wanna know is it possible to make it a twin turbo? what will i need and how much will it cost?
> also what after market parts should i add on..
> Oh btw I LOVE MY NISSAN


i'll be honest with you i spent $2,000 in a wrek 300zx 1990 automatic trans. plus $2,900 in a front clip. front clip are good because most of what you need is in there but that not all,,,,,,is a lot of work and time.remember when you swaping there will be a lot of things that you would have to buy ether for better performance or just because is part of the deal as well anything you fucked up during the prosses ..i still gotta buy gages turbo timer boost control calipers rotors ss lines twin turbo stikers etc.


----------



## lord tattoo (Apr 22, 2009)

*very important about swap n/a to tt*



Spongerider said:


> It's possible, and the chaise is no different from a NA to TT. You''ll need about 6-10K including labor.
> 
> Anything else?


if you going to swap , make sure you keep your trans status don't ....don't try to swap a tt manual in to n/a automatic unless if you a pro..........is a lot way easy when keep the trans status. im in the midle of my swap from n/a automatic to tt manual ,,,,gotta change ecu harness, ecu, trans ecu and maybe trans ecu harness


----------



## lord tattoo (Apr 22, 2009)

Spongerider said:


> Are you going to slap turbos on a NA motor?


there is a LOT MORE not only the turbos


----------

